# Birdcatcher Spots?



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

He's adorable and it adds character!

That's more drastic than some I've seen, but my 3 yr old chestnut AQHA has been getting more and more white hairs (upper legs, withers & mane from withers halfway up his neck.) My horses' chestnut dam (out of chestnut sire & dam) has acquired quite a few bird catcher spots, too. This is the dam two years ago, she has more spots now:


----------



## etrnlflame (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you very much for sharing this! It's taken me a while to respond, I guess I don't get email notifications. I'm always very curious about horse spots now!  


Keystone Acres


----------

